

Julian Assange scoops top journalism prize - lakshmikandh
http://thenextweb.com/media/2011/06/02/julain-assange-scoops-top-journalism-prize/

======
armored
If it's really a "top journalism prize" you don't need to call it "top
journalism prize". You just call it by name. Like "Pulitzer Prize". Which he
deserves.

------
andrewcross
Based on the definition of the award, it's all but impossible to think of
anyone who even came close to deserving it!

Definition: "…celebrates journalism that challenges secrecy and mendacity in
public affairs and raises ‘forgotten’ issues of public importance, without
fear or favor, working against the grain of government spin"

------
lawmath
Why is this on here?

~~~
OpenAlgorithm
Presumably because he was a former computer hacker and of course the fact that
it is a high tech website which uses unique and technologically advanced
methods to discover new information and keep the identity of sources secret.

